# M5 fatal flaw for me



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm giving my M5 one last week (trip to VA) to prove itself a keeper.

I finally figured out what particular thing I really don't like about it, and I'm hoping someone on this forum can point to a setting that would simply make the issue go away. 

When I carry a camera around, I typically have it on a sling, ready to draw very quickly to capture the animals I'm sometimes tracking. Speed to shot is very important to me. But when I tote this M5 around while on, I can hear the focus racking back and forth as its AF module gets all sorts of crazy views while swinging off my hip. So I keep it off generally. 

When the moment comes, and I turn it on, I've been having this awful thing happen. I look through the viewfinder, and bring my right thumb up to select the focus point, but the optical view finder sits there frozen. Once I have-click the shutter button, all works find, but I need to do that extra, extra step of hitting the shutter button before it'll let me even use the viewfinder to determine a focus point. This means there are two steps before shooting: turning the camera on, and then gauging the half-press on the shutter button, and then finally having the ability to operate the camera. 

Is there a setting or mode I can alter to skip that extra step? It doesn't sound like a big deal, but the difference between that and the DSLRs is maddening. They can stay on in sleep mode without the focus racking, and I needn't press the shutter button to get them to kick into gear. That said, they also completely lack the thumbing-for-focus-point feature that I do like very much ont he M5.

Any guidance greatly appreciated.


----------



## pwp (Apr 14, 2017)

Is your "time-out" option set to "Never"? Try 30 seconds or one minute...

-pw


----------



## NorbR (Apr 14, 2017)

If the focus keeps racking on and off, it probably means you have "Continuous AF" enabled. The M5 ships with this option enabled by default, which seems like a strange decision to me ... Anyway, you can turn it off in the Menu, Shooting (red) section, page 3, "Continuous AF".

Then you don't have to turn off the camera, just wake it up, like with other DSLRs (except slower, but no suprise there).


----------



## Ed V (Apr 14, 2017)

I think NorbR hit it on the head. I had exactly the same issue you have until I switched off Continuous AF.

Ed


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2017)

I couldn't do the M5, Wouldn't do the X100F (too many QC concerns) found the sweet spot with a Pen F and it's multitude of button/dial customization features which makes Canon menus look like Playskool. Not that that is a bad thing but I have found I am able to dial the little beast in so perfectly for my particular wants, needs and quirks so there is basically nothing I am compromising. I am blown away. It makes an awesome 2nd body on a cross sling when I'm shooting with the big boy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2017)

So that largely fixed things for me. It is unfortunate that I can't have it auto AF as well.


----------

